# NFS RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Timed out



## Steije (May 22, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to mount an NFS-share exported by a 7.1 machine, my client is a 8.0.

There is nothing blocking (like firewall or permission stuff), I even get output from rpcinfo:


```
client# rpcinfo 10.0.0.1
   program version netid     address                service    owner
    100000    4    tcp       0.0.0.0.0.111          rpcbind    superuser
    100000    3    tcp       0.0.0.0.0.111          rpcbind    superuser
    100000    2    tcp       0.0.0.0.0.111          rpcbind    superuser
    100000    4    udp       0.0.0.0.0.111          rpcbind    superuser
    100000    3    udp       0.0.0.0.0.111          rpcbind    superuser
    100000    2    udp       0.0.0.0.0.111          rpcbind    superuser
    100000    4    tcp6      ::.0.111               rpcbind    superuser
    100000    3    tcp6      ::.0.111               rpcbind    superuser
    100000    4    udp6      ::.0.111               rpcbind    superuser
    100000    3    udp6      ::.0.111               rpcbind    superuser
    100000    4    local     /var/run/rpcbind.sock  rpcbind    superuser
    100000    3    local     /var/run/rpcbind.sock  rpcbind    superuser
    100000    2    local     /var/run/rpcbind.sock  rpcbind    superuser
    100004    1    udp       0.0.0.0.2.188          ypserv     superuser
    100004    2    udp       0.0.0.0.2.188          ypserv     superuser
    100004    1    tcp       0.0.0.0.3.235          ypserv     superuser
    100004    2    tcp       0.0.0.0.3.235          ypserv     superuser
    100007    2    udp       0.0.0.0.3.0            ypbind     superuser
    100007    2    tcp       0.0.0.0.3.96           ypbind     superuser
    100005    1    udp6      ::.3.6                 mountd     superuser
    100005    3    udp6      ::.3.6                 mountd     superuser
    100005    1    tcp6      ::.3.6                 mountd     superuser
    100005    3    tcp6      ::.3.6                 mountd     superuser
    100005    1    udp       0.0.0.0.3.6            mountd     superuser
    100005    3    udp       0.0.0.0.3.6            mountd     superuser
    100005    1    tcp       0.0.0.0.3.6            mountd     superuser
    100005    3    tcp       0.0.0.0.3.6            mountd     superuser
    100011    1    udp       0.0.0.0.232.227        rquotad    superuser
    100003    2    udp       0.0.0.0.8.1            nfs        superuser
    100003    3    udp       0.0.0.0.8.1            nfs        superuser
    100003    2    udp6      ::.8.1                 nfs        superuser
    100003    3    udp6      ::.8.1                 nfs        superuser
    100003    2    tcp       0.0.0.0.8.1            nfs        superuser
    100003    3    tcp       0.0.0.0.8.1            nfs        superuser
    100003    2    tcp6      ::.8.1                 nfs        superuser
    100003    3    tcp6      ::.8.1                 nfs        superuser
```

However, I keep getting this error:


```
client# mount -a
[tcp] 10.0.0.1:/nfs: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Timed out
[tcp] 10.0.0.1:/nfs: RPCPROG_MNT: RPC: Timed out
```

/etc/fstab has the following content:


```
10.0.0.1:/nfs     /data    nfs     rw,tcp,noatime,nfsv3,wsize=32768,rsize=32768              0       0
```

Steije


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2010)

Remove all the options and try again.


----------



## Steije (May 23, 2010)

Without options:


```
client# mount -a
[tcp] 10.0.0.1:/nfs: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Timed out
```


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2010)

Are you sure there's no firewall blocking access?


----------



## Steije (May 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Are you sure there's no firewall blocking access?



I use IPFW on both sides and have 'allow ip' on both sides in place. firewall_logging="YES" is in both rc.conf's and I don't see any rules blocking in /var/log/security..


----------



## Steije (May 26, 2010)

Gentle kick


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2010)

What have _you_ found out in the past three days?


----------



## qsecofr (May 26, 2010)

*nfs*

uid numbers match on client/server?  
Directory is exported in /etc/exports ?  
Checked /var/log/messages ?  
If your rpcinfo works, then /etc/hosts.allow probably isn't blocking the mount request, but might be worth a look.  
What ports is the client trying to connect to, and what ports are currently in use on the server?  mountd_flags has an option for specifying the port be static.  In /etc/rc.conf:

```
mountd_flags="-r -l -n -p 840"
```
flags changed to suit your needs.  Port number probably be best to choose one not assigned already in /etc/services.
Does the verbose switch on mount give any additional diagnostics?


----------



## immunesecurity (Jun 8, 2010)

As you described all required services seems to be running.

Your error is result of following:
Check your /etc/hosts.allow file.

The file should have your client ip in allowed list in hosts.allow

for eg. if your ip is 10.99.0.7

```
rpcbind : 10.99.0.7/255.255.255.255 : allow
```


----------



## dipdill (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a similar issue today... I needed to add the hostnames in the /etc/hosts files on both machines.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Steije (Jun 19, 2010)

dipdill said:
			
		

> I had a similar issue today... I needed to add the hostnames in the /etc/hosts files on both machines.  Hope this helps.



This was indeed the solution, thanks!


----------



## bforest (Feb 7, 2012)

*This solved the issue for me as well*

I had this problem also and found the above solution fixed it.

This is good for a couple of workstations with static IP's but, what about a room or floor full of workstations on DHCP?

Any thoughts?

http://forums.freenas.org/showthread.php?5816-NFS-mount-failed-RPCPROG_MNT-RPC-Timed-out


----------



## ahy123 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dear Immunesecurity,

I'm facing the same error 
	
	



```
RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Timed out
```
And *I*'m using an old version of Unix and the database is informix. *C*an *I* use the same command 
	
	



```
rpcbind : 10.99.0.7/255.255.255.255 : allow
```
?

I beli*e*ve the command rpcbind is not existed in this version.

Please help me
Ahmed


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2012)

ahy123, if 'an old version of Unix' is not FreeBSD, your question cannot be answered on this forum. We only deal with FreeBSD questions here.


----------



## ahy123 (Feb 21, 2012)

*W*hat do you mean by FreeBSD?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 21, 2012)

FreeBSD is a gift from visiting aliens. True believers claim that it even has the power to prevent the predicted appocalypse of 21/12/2012, when the alien ships will come to separate the FreeBSD users from the rest of humanity and specially those pesky "window cleaners".

Detractors disagree and think that it is pure evil. As proof, they point to all the little daemons that are constantly running around and making strange noises in FreeBSD.

In any case though, it is very delicious and an important part of a hearty breakfast. You should try it and see for yourself; but be careful because certain daemons have the ability to create black holes and you need to watch out for those.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2012)

ahy123 said:
			
		

> *W*hat do you mean by FreeBSD?



If you need to ask, this forum is not the place for your question. Please find a forum that deals with your flavor of Unix.

Closed.


----------

